# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  :::باب الحوائج:::

## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليك يوم ولدت ويوم قتلت ويوم تبعث حيا
سيدي يا أبا الفضل ياباب الحوائج



كلنا نعرف العباس ابن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
الذي أعجز عن طرح كلمة في حقه..
ما سأقوله لكم سمعته من بعض الأخوات ويقال بأنه مجرب...
في التوسل بأبي الفضل العباس سلام الله عليه.. 







سمعت انه من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأهدى ثوابها للعباس عليه السلام قضيت حاجته وهو الي لايرد 
سائلاً بإذن الله..وخصوصاً في شفاء الامراض مهما كانت مستعصية..
تقرأ سورة الفاتحة (400) مرة بنيه شفاء المريض وبعد الشفاء تقرأ (44)مرة
هناك من شفي من المرض الخبيث بسبب سورة الفاتحة...
أنا سمعت هذا الكلام من دقائق وحبيت أنقله لكم للفائدة وانشالله الله يشافي كل مريض بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------

ورده محمديه (05-01-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (05-02-2010)

----------


## فارس المنتظر



----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكورة اختي فارس المنتظر عالمرور
والله يقضي حوائجك انشالله..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

السلام على قطيع الكفوف السلام على مفضوخ الهامة بعمود...

ياأبا الفضل..لم يقطعوا الجود بقطعهم الكفوف....

لازلت تجود علينا يامولاي.....ياباب الحوائج....


غاليتي ...جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة...

ورحم الله والديكِ.....وقضى حوائجكِ بحق من هو بابٌ للحوائج ...وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..

سلمتِ من كل مكروه...........ممتنة أشد الامتنان...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تسلمي اختي على المشاركة 
الله يقضي حوائج المؤمنين كلها

----------


## سماء 222

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
والله يقضي حوائجنا جميعا

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تسلمي اختي سماء
مشكورة على المشاركة

----------


## سرى

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
ياكاشف الكرب عن وجه اخيك الحسين عليه السلام اكشف الكرب عنا وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات في مشارق الارض ومغاربها
موفقه عزيزتي ودمتي بالف خير

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكورة اخت سرى على المشاركة

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 

* ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*مكسورة خاطر* 

*على هذه  المعلومة  وذكر الله دائما  مع الصلوات* 

*على محمد وآل محمد  ترتفع  الى الله سبحانه وتعالى  في  اسرع وقت* 

*والعباس  (ع)  باب الحوائج  شفيعنا  ببركته وبركة  والده  ووالدته (ع)* 

*مع كل تقدير  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

مكسورة الخاطر 
السلام عليكم 
وينكم من زماااااااان ما شفنا غليكم مشاركة عسى المانع خير 
اللهم بابي الفضل العباس اقضى حوائج كل محتاج

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على قطيع الكفين .. السلام على كافل العقيلة زينب .. السلام  اخ الحسين عليهم السلام
ماخاب والله من تمسك بآل بيت محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم 
وربي يقضي حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق ابو الفضل العباس عليه السلام

اختي /مكسورة خاطر ،،
ربي يجبر بخاطركِ بحق محمد وآل محمد
وجزيتي خير الجزاء على الطرح القيَم
الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه
دمتي بــود

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تسلم ابو طارق على الرد الرائع
الله يوفقك ويقضي حوائجك
وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> مكسورة الخاطر 
> السلام عليكم 
> وينكم من زماااااااان ما شفنا غليكم مشاركة عسى المانع خير 
> اللهم بابي الفضل العباس اقضى حوائج كل محتاج





وعليكم السلام قطرة عطاء
الله يقضي حاجنك يارب
والله انا غبت عن المنتدى لعدة ظروف 
بعضها يذكر وبعضها لايذكر
فـ أسأل من الله ان يقضي الحوائج ويسهل الامور كلها

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*السلام على قطيع الكفين ’السلام على اخ الحسن والحسين* 
*بارك الله فيكِ اختي الكريمه* 
*وقضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم  بحق ابا الفضل (ع)*

*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*تحياتي مصحوبه بدعواتي..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اختي شذى الزهراء و وردة محمدية
أشكركم على المرور والمشاركة
÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

----------


## شوق الغوالي

*سبحان الله لتو منتهيه من سماعي لقصيدة*
*{عباس ياعيوني }*

*ادمعت عيوني ماأن عرفت ان المقصودهنا* 
*ابوالفضل العباس* 

*فكلنا معرفة ويقين بأن اهل البيت سلام الله عليهم كلهم ابوابا للحوائج* 
*إبتدائاً من ابا القاسم محمد صلوات الله علية الى صاحب العصر والزمان عجل الله فرجه الشريف*

*وابا الفضل العباس سلام الله علية صاحب الجود والكرم والمواقف العظيمه والمعجزات الكبرى*
*يعجز اللسان والله عن حصرها وجمعها في اسطر فهي اكبر من ذلك* 

*الهي الهي بأبي الفضل العباس نقسم عليك* 
*ان تقضي حاجة كل محتاج ومن له مريض* 
*اللهم امنن علية بالشفاء* 


*تشكري اختي على الطرح القيم بمعناة* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه*

----------


## لمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمدلله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم ماللك يوم الدين أياك نعبد واياك نستعين أهدنا الصراط المستقيم 

صراط اللدين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوبي عليهم ولا الضااااااااااالين 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 

السلام عليك ياساااااااااااااااقي عطاشا كربلاء 

السلام عليك ياابالفضل العبااااااااااااااااااس 


ياوجيها عندالله أشفع لنا عندالله 

والصلاة على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يااااااااكريم 

وعاااااااااااااااااشت الاياااااااااااااااادي المرفوعه لله سبحاااااااااااانه وتعالى 



وقضى الله حواااااااااااائجنا وحواااااااااائجكم بابي الفضل العباااااااس 


وبحق أداااااااااان فجر يوم الجمعه قولو آآآآآآآآآآمين 


وتسلمي يامكسورة الخاااااااااااااطر

----------

